# 36 gallons are hard to stock...



## DrPepperAddict (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi, I have a 36 gallon saltwater fish only tank and im wanting to kinda start over. I want a Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish and I already have one reserved at the fosh store, Im going to pick him/her up this weekend. What else can i put in with it other than a dwarf angelfish (which i also plan to get)?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Although it is a dwarf in comparison to its other family members, the Dwarf Lionfish still attains considerable size, nearly 6'' as an adult. I do think you can keep one in a 38 gallon tank, but its tankmates have to be large enough not to be swallowed, and small enough to be comfortable in your limited size aquarium.

I would look at Toby Pufferfish of the Canthigaster genus Porcupines, Pufferfish, Hawkfish Hawkfish, and Centropyge angelfish.


----------



## zeal (Nov 2, 2009)

small wrasses are good


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

zeal said:


> small wrasses are good


Did you have a specific fish in mind? I would expect most small wrasses to be considered food for a Dwarf Lionfish.


----------

